# Albino orange ghost



## Le Croc (Mar 30, 2009)

Can anyone provide a pic of an albino orange ghost, I have looked but can't seem to find one. I ask because I have both snakes and was wondering what the eventual outcome would look like (i know the siblings will be double het).

Cheers


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Albino Ghost - Morph List - World of Ball Pythons


----------



## Le Croc (Mar 30, 2009)

Cheers mate, would the orange ghost look different to that as thats just a ghost. Presuming the same but with the orange tinge.


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

since hypo reduces melanin and then albino removes it completely, there would be little point in crossing the 2 genes as the combo would look little, if at all different from a plain albino. Albino is best mixed with pattern mutations like spider, pinstripe, genetic stripes, cinnamon for example.


----------



## Le Croc (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you......that gives me an excuse to buy some more morphs!!


----------

